# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGA_1_23SD is released.Added dead phones repairing for LG P760-P769.

## mohamed73

_LGA_1_23SD is released.Added dead phones repairing for LG P760-P769._      New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.23SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added dead phones repairing for LG P760,P765,P768,P768E,P768F,P768G,P768N,P769,
   P769BK and P768BKGO
 - improved software working on Windows 8.1

----------

